

How We Sent a Man to the Moon Without E-mail and Why It Matters Today - timjahn
http://calnewport.com/blog/2014/10/04/how-we-sent-a-man-to-the-moon-without-e-mail-and-why-it-matters-today

======
dalke
They used interoffice memos.

Take a look at this citation list for "Lunar Impact: The NASA History of
Project Ranger" \-
[http://books.google.com/books?id=UewO7htzSv4C&pg=PA386&lpg=P...](http://books.google.com/books?id=UewO7htzSv4C&pg=PA386&lpg=PA386&dq=nasa+interoffice+memos&source=bl&ots=ivR8ZVsUwp&sig=MLePoLjVDJKf8IrKullbXUIXims&hl=sv&sa=X&ei=dlI1VLTWGqrnygOIvYDwBQ&ved=0CG0Q6AEwDg#v=onepage&q=nasa%20interoffice%20memos&f=false)
and see just how many are "interoffice memo from X to Y".

They also had voice-operated memo writers, also known as secretaries, typists,
or stenographers.

